# HATCHET



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

*File Name*: HATCHET
*File Submitter*: Stello
*File Submitted*: 18 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshots

First design, made with 3/8 G10, I like to shoot with my Recurve Hunter from Wingshooter, but I'm gonna try this ,cause it's mine !

Click here to download this file


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a great little shooter. I made this one from King Starboard. My new ss buddy loved it to. So i made him one. I added the pinky hole. Thank you so much for sharing the template. Everyone should put this pattern on their to do list.


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice, I don't know "King starboard" (think is like HDPE ?) Thanks for picture.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, it is HDPE.


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

hi guys,
I take this opportunity to extend my congratulations to Stello for the original template and to Beanflip for the construction, I also would need a information:
how to polish the hdpe?
I made 2 slingstots in hdpe but remained opaque.

Stello ps: if you're near the French-Italian border (I'm away for a few km) you can meet one time and shoot together

Vingius


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Vingius,

I never try to work with HDPE, do you try to polish with polish paste and buffer wheel ? I have some olds scrimshaws I made and polish with a dental prosthetist paste.I use it also on steel.

I live near Marseille, a little far from Italy.

Stello


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NIce of you to share stello thanks. very nice frame, specially with that thumb scallop like the one you won sotm with


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

oui, c'est un peu loin(de moi a vous: 380 km),je vis près de la frontière,mais dans les montagnes; peut-être, s'il m'arrive d'être dans votre partie et puis ... Bouillabaisse et slingshot
à bientôt

yes, it is a bit far (from me to you: 380 km), I live near the border, but in the mountains, perhaps, if I happen to be in your party and then .. . Bouillabaisse and slingshot
see you soon

Vingius


----------

